# Mémoire pour imac 2009



## lorenzo62 (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

j'aurais voulu savoir quel type de mémoire il faudrait que j'achète pour passer de 2 GO à 4 G0 sur un imac achetait en 2009.
processeur : 2,66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
mémoire: 2 G0 1066 MHz DDR3

est-il simple de les changer? Est - ce que je perd des informations?

merci de votre réponse


----------



## kevart (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu ne risque pas de perdre de donnée.
Tu peux soit acheter 2 barrettes de 2go pour en avoir 4go. Ou deux de 4go pour en avoir 8 en plus. La différence de prix étant très faible, et la ram était peux chère, j'opterai pour le rajout de 8go (2x4) +- 50eur. 

C'est très simple à faire, voici la marche à suivre.

Bonne UpGread.
Kevin


----------



## lorenzo62 (2 Mars 2012)

kevart a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu ne risque pas de perdre de donnée.
> Tu peux soit acheter 2 barrettes de 2go pour en avoir 4go. Ou deux de 4go pour en avoir 8 en plus. La différence de prix étant très faible, et la ram était peux chère, j'opterai pour le rajout de 8go (2x4) +- 50eur.
> ...




merci 

est ce que je peux me fier à ce site 
http://www.macway.com/fr/category/21/memoire
et surtout aux barrettes vu le prix
sinon faut il que j'achète sur apple store?


----------



## kevart (2 Mars 2012)

lorenzo62 a dit:


> merci
> 
> est ce que je peux me fier à ce site
> http://www.macway.com/fr/category/21/memoire
> ...



Tu peux en effet te fier à MacWay.
Ce ne sont pas les moins chère, mais ce n'est pas du vol non plus.

Par contre, ne va surtout pas sur l'appel store! C'est du vol!


----------



## lorenzo62 (2 Mars 2012)

kevart a dit:


> Tu peux en effet te fier à MacWay.
> Ce ne sont pas les moins chère, mais ce n'est pas du vol non plus.
> 
> Par contre, ne va surtout pas sur l'appel store! C'est du vol!




ok merci
par contre sur le site que je t'ai mis en lien. Toutes les barrettes sont bonnes pour mon mac parce qu'il marque toujours macbook, mini etc...


----------



## chafpa (3 Mars 2012)

Va faire un tour sur le site de Crucial. Tu auras des barrettes d'une marque réputée pour le même prix et en plus il y a un configurateur donc impossible de se tromper et la livraison est gratuite  

- http://www.crucial.fr/eu/index.aspx


----------



## Th__72 (3 Mars 2012)

J'ai la même machine, mais un peu améliorée

(8 Go DDR3, OS X Lion, dual screen 24+20", magic mouse...)

Je te conseille déjà de passer à Snow Léopard, c'est bien plus fluide et agréable. 4 Go de RAM suffisent amplement pour une utilisation "familiale".
Ma RAM, je l'ai commandé chez Crucial également, rien à signaler


----------



## lorenzo62 (3 Mars 2012)

merci à vous deux
j'avais vu le site "crucial" donc pas de souci
sinon je peux passer directement à 2x4GO soit 8 GO et je n'aurais aucun problème?


----------



## chafpa (3 Mars 2012)

C'est ce que j'ai fais il y a fort longtemps sur mon iMac late 2009.


----------



## lorenzo62 (3 Mars 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fais il y a fort longtemps sur mon iMac late 2009.




OK merci


----------



## lorenzo62 (5 Mars 2012)

je viens de commander chez crucial 2X4go car je fais pas mal de photos et j'ai des logiciels de traitement assez lourd.


----------



## chafpa (5 Mars 2012)

Avec cela je suis confortable avec Nikon Capture NX2, Ligtroom 3 et Photoshop Elements.


----------



## lorenzo62 (6 Mars 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Avec cela je suis confortable avec Nikon Capture NX2, Ligtroom 3 et Photoshop Elements.



bonjour

c'est justement les logiciels que j'utilise
j'ai commandé hier chez crucial et je les ai déjà reçu bravo pour la rapidité
sinon faut-il que le reste sous lion ou je passe sur snow leopard?


----------



## chafpa (6 Mars 2012)

Je suis encore sous Snow Leopard. En ce qui concerne les systèmes d'exploitation, je ne suis pas pressé d'en changer.

Par contre Lightroom 4 est sorti hier et les frais de port sont offerts par Adobe jusque la fin du mois et je vais en profiter.


----------



## Th__72 (6 Mars 2012)

lorenzo62 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> c'est justement les logiciels que j'utilise
> j'ai commandé hier chez crucial et je les ai déjà reçu bravo pour la rapidité
> sinon faut-il que le reste sous lion ou je passe sur snow leopard?


Déjà si tu es toujours sous Leopard, que tu passes sur Snow Leopard ou Lion, tu verras déjà bien la différence !

Et tu devrais d'abord passer sous Snow Léopard avant de passer sous lion.

Pour ma part, le passage à Lion est plutôt bénéfique, je ne le regrette pas. Hormis sur mon MBP, ou les 4 Go suffisent tout juste


----------



## lorenzo62 (7 Mars 2012)

opération changement des barrettes mémoire faite
imac 2009 à 2GO booster à 2x4go, pour l'instant tout va bien
on a une nette amélioration en passant à snow leopard ou lion ou je peux rester comme ça avec mon léopard


----------



## Th__72 (8 Mars 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai bien senti la différence en passant à Snow Léopard, plus de fluidité. Même si à l'usage tu ne remarqueras pas trop de différences sur le plan esthétique.

J'étais réticent à Lion, mais au final c'est vraiment TOP !


----------



## lorenzo62 (11 Mars 2012)

Th__72 a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai bien senti la différence en passant à Snow Léopard, plus de fluidité. Même si à l'usage tu ne remarqueras pas trop de différences sur le plan esthétique.
> 
> J'étais réticent à Lion, mais au final c'est vraiment TOP !




ok merci


----------



## Ronoth (30 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite également augmenter les performances de mon Imac.

Aujourd'hui j'ai 4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3 ( 2 cartes de 2Go)
Sur un Imac fin 2009
3,06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
ATI Radeon HD 4670 256 MB
Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5

Si je veux augmenter la mémoire je peux ajouter deux cartes de 4Go chacune pour obtenir 12Go ou je dois remplacer les cartes de 2Go par des cartes de 4 pour obtenir 8Go au total.

Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il était préférable de n'avoir que des cartes de mêmes puissance. Est-ce vrai ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## chafpa (30 Novembre 2013)

Ronoth a dit:


> Si je veux augmenter la mémoire je peux ajouter deux cartes de 4Go chacune pour obtenir 12Go


C'est ce que j'ai fais sur mon late 2009 et tout fonctionne sans soucis depuis plus de 2 ans. 

PS : Des Crucial, excellent rapport qualité/prix et port gratuit en les commandant directement sur leur site.


----------



## Ronoth (1 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour la réponse 
Les cartes sont commandées chez Crucial :style:


----------

